
Shitphone: A Love Story (2015) - akeck
https://medium.com/matter/shitphone-a-love-story-a44e66434807
======
ineedasername
A really interesting look at a slice of consumer consumption culture. It
neither castigates nor apologizes for consumers and our purchasing habits, but
manages to provoke thoughtful comtemplation about both directions. Just a very
good read.

